# OMG!  What I over heard today,



## twocolor (Mar 9, 2011)

I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old.  "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it.  SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it.  No photographer can own a picture of someone."

OOOOOhhhhhh.  I wanted to tap her on the shoulder and give her some much needed information.  It's women like her who are putting honest, hard working photographers out of business.  It's a good thing my daughter came out when she did, or I'm just not sure what I would have said to her.

Have you ever experienced someone like that?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 9, 2011)

twocolor said:


> OOOOOhhhhhh.  I wanted to tap her on the shoulder and give her some much needed information.




And by that you mean WHOP! her across the head with your 70-200 right?


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 9, 2011)

twocolor said:


> I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old.  "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it.  SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it.  No photographer can own a picture of someone."
> 
> OOOOOhhhhhh.  I wanted to tap her on the shoulder and give her some much needed information.  It's women like her who are putting honest, hard working photographers out of business.  It's a good thing my daughter came out when she did, or I'm just not sure what I would have said to her.
> 
> Have you ever experienced someone like that?


 
everyday it seems.......stupid should hurt


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 9, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> everyday it seems.......stupid should hurt


 

Hence the 70-200.....


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 9, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > everyday it seems.......stupid should hurt
> ...



Thats pretty expensive though, i'd just poke her in the forehead with a monopod.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 9, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...


 
Ehh... Bricks are much cheaper, and their condition after the fact means nothing to me or my work.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 9, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherCoy said:
> ...


 

lol.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 9, 2011)

Such violent people on this forum ...


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 9, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> Such violent people on this forum ...


 

We wouldn't have to be so violent, if people weren't so stupid....


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2011)

twocolor said:


> I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old. "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it. SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it. No photographer can own a picture of someone."
> 
> OOOOOhhhhhh. I wanted to tap her on the shoulder and give her some much needed information. It's women like her who are putting honest, hard working photographers out of business. It's a good thing my daughter came out when she did, or I'm just not sure what I would have said to her.
> 
> Have you ever experienced someone like that?


Why didn't you speak up and let her know she was wrong about copyright law, and that she could find out the truth at www.copyright.gov.?

You're as much at fault as she was IMO.

The average person has no need to understand copyright, so it's not stupidity, it's lack of knowledge.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> Such violent people on this forum ...


 
I'm Puerto Rican.  What's everyone else's excuse?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old. "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it. SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it. No photographer can own a picture of someone."
> ...


 
As much as a beating was in order... I honestly agree with Keith... I totally would have said something.  I'm constantly educating my friends on copyright infringement.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 9, 2011)

Kmh spot on as usual.


----------



## twocolor (Mar 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old. "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it. SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it. No photographer can own a picture of someone."
> ...


 
I'm probably going to start something here, but at my daughter's dance class in front of 10 little girls while the lady is on the phone . . . not really in my comfort zone.  I will probably see her every week at said dance class, maybe the better way to do it would be to take her aside and say something.  I'm also the type that needs to sort through what to say in my head before I make an ass out of myself.


----------



## matthewkristjan (Mar 10, 2011)

probably the best idea twocolor 

Making a scene over this wouldn't have been the best way to handle the situation. If it's still bothering you later and you get the chance to bring it up I say go for it.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why didn't you speak up and let her know she was wrong about copyright law, and that she could find out the truth at www.copyright.gov.?
> 
> You're as much at fault as she was IMO.
> 
> The average person has no need to understand copyright, so it's not stupidity, it's lack of knowledge.



Well you never know who you are dealing with these days. The person didn't say it to* twocolor* it was something she overheard and was only party to one side of the conversation. It was said out of ignorance and if you think that will be stopped with a confrontation I think you are wrong.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2011)

twocolor said:


> I'm probably going to start something here, but at my daughter's dance class in front of 10 little girls while the lady is on the phone . . . not really in my comfort zone. I will probably see her every week at said dance class, maybe the better way to do it would be to take her aside and say something. I'm also the type that needs to sort through what to say in my head before I make an ass out of myself.


So, did you? Take her aside that is. If you haven't yet, do you plan to?


----------



## flightless_beaker (Mar 10, 2011)

twocolor said:


> I overheard a lady on her cell phone today while I was waiting at Princess Practice for my 4 year old.  "My uncle is a photographer, and so I know that when a photographer copyrights and image, legally the only thing that is copyrighted is the part with his logo on it.  SO, if you want to make a copy of that picture, all you have to do is stick a piece of paper of the photographer's logo, and you can then take a picture of it.  No photographer can own a picture of someone."
> 
> OOOOOhhhhhh.  I wanted to tap her on the shoulder and give her some much needed information.  It's women like her who are putting honest, hard working photographers out of business.  It's a good thing my daughter came out when she did, or I'm just not sure what I would have said to her.
> 
> Have you ever experienced someone like that?


 
My grandfather. I got into an hour and a half long fight because he doesn't believe a photographer should own the pictures and if he wants to make prints, he should be allowed to copy it at Walmart. I just want to smack these kinds of people. And your right, its those people who are putting honest hard working photographers out of business, or at the very least losing us a lot of money. And its not like we're millionaires to begin with :/


----------



## Rekd (Mar 10, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > RockstarPhotography said:
> ...


 
That's why you keep your hood on there. :meh:


----------



## Rekd (Mar 10, 2011)

twocolor said:


> I'm probably going to start something here, but at my daughter's dance class in front of 10 little girls while the lady is on the phone . . . not really in my comfort zone.  I will probably see her every week at said dance class, maybe the better way to do it would be to take her aside and say something.  I'm also the type that needs to sort through what to say in my head before I make an ass out of myself.


 
You might consider printing out a page from the above linked copyright site and approach her politely and friendly, explaining you are also a photog and the copyrights are not quite what she thinks. Then hand her the page. Do it as a "friend" and it will be much easier for both of you. 

And for the record yes, it would be nice to :twak: her on the head and explain reality to her, but that won't get you anywhere except a short-lived feeling of warmth and happiness.


----------

